# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  با کنکور ریاضی میشه پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد رفت ؟

## --mohammad--

یکی از رفقا خواست براش ببینم شرایط پذیرش دورشته داروسازی و پزشکی توی دانشگاه آزاد برای کسی که امسال کنکور ریاضی شرکت کرده چجوریه 
طبق تخمین رتبه تو منطقه 3 حدودا 800-900 میشه

----------


## mohammadi

اگر کنکورش ریاضیه نمیتونه بره پزشکی و دارو

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> یکی از رفقا خواست براش ببینم شرایط پذیرش دورشته داروسازی و پزشکی توی دانشگاه آزاد برای کسی که امسال کنکور ریاضی شرکت کرده چجوریه 
> طبق تخمین رتبه تو منطقه 3 حدودا 800-900 میشه


راه ورود به رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزکی از طریق کنکور تجربی میباشد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## M-D

سلام
دوست عزیز، اگر در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردن فقط میتونن رشته های تجربی بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد رو برن
که پزشکی و دیگر رشته های تاپ جزو رشته های بدون آزمون آزاد نیستند

----------


## hosseinf1

با کنکور ریاضی نمیشه
رتبه ی خوبی داره
می تونه بهترین رشته های تهران قبول بشه

----------


## hamed2357

نمیتونه
توصیه میکنم سال دیگه کنکور تجربی بده اگر علاقه داره
واقعا ارزش داره
چون مهندسی ...

----------

